# Griffin Leaks so much



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

Hey Everyone,

I hope this hasn't been asked before:
My griffin leaks so much from the airflow wells - is this as a result of crappy wicking? Or what could this be? It leaks a heluva lot.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## Stosta (4/4/16)

What juice are you using? Maybe it is just crying for some DDD or XXX?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Harmlessguy (4/4/16)

Mine leaked the first time I used it, but then I saw a video that showed you should close the juice holes when you refill it.
Since then it never leaked again.

I would recommend watching a few videos on You Tube, it helps a lot!


----------



## HouseOfVape (4/4/16)

Hey bud , it could definetely be part of wicking, I found that I always get a tiny bit of condensation from my griff, but wicking is key , I usually leave the ring on and then snip my wicks that they long Enuff to jam in the in the juice holes . They don't go all the way down , just enough to cover the juices holes into the ring. If you having issues pop past we can help you out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I hope this hasn't been asked before:
> My griffin leaks so much from the airflow wells - is this as a result of crappy wicking? Or what could this be? It leaks a heluva lot.
> ...



The leak is definitely attributed to poor wicking. My guess is that you're not using enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

Stosta said:


> What juice are you using? Maybe it is just crying for some DDD or XXX?


currently on a Misty DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

HouseOfVape said:


> Hey bud , it could definetely be part of wicking, I found that I always get a tiny bit of condensation from my griff, but wicking is key , I usually leave the ring on and then snip my wicks that they long Enuff to jam in the in the juice holes . They don't go all the way down , just enough to cover the juices holes into the ring. If you having issues pop past we can help you out


awesome thanks man. I'm just wondering if it is not a cracked positive post or something that the juice is seeping through - but it seems like to much for it to be that. I think the tank is flooding, and all the juice is going through the airflow holes. Pretty annoying


----------



## skola (4/4/16)

The first time a used my Griffin i wicked it perfectly, exactly as I wick it now and had major leaking. Someone suggested changing the O-rings. Skeptical, I tried it out and it hasn't leaked again. 

Send pics of your wicking so that that we can rule out problems..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

skola said:


> The first time a used my Griffin i wicked it perfectly, exactly as I wick it now and had major leaking. Someone suggested changing the O-rings. Skeptical, I tried it out and it hasn't leaked again.
> 
> Send pics of your wicking so that that we can rule out problems..


I'll do so tonight - I didn't bring the tank with me, cause all it is doing currently is wasting my precious DIY, that I only have a meezily 10ml left. So I have to savor it in my dripper


----------



## Yiannaki (4/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> I'll do so tonight - I didn't bring the tank with me, cause all it is doing currently is wasting my precious DIY, that I only have a meezily 10ml left. So I have to savor it in my dripper



I under wicked my griffin the other night and it was pouring juice through the airflow. I couldn't rewick immediately so tried a quick fix and it seems to have worked. Try the following:

- Close off the juice flow
- Vape on it (with the juice flow closed off) in order to get rid of any excess liquid in the chamber. 
- Re-open the juice flow control fractionally (halfway or less) and it should hopefully not leak.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShamZ (4/4/16)

Another reason could be that your build is too close to your airflow at the bottom of the rebuild deck. As the coils get saturated by the juice, it leaks into the airflow chamber. Imagine juice sticking to the bottom of your coils and dripping down into the holes.

I had this issue on mine last week, fixed it by moving my build slightly higher.

And and too much cotton tightens the draw, using just enough really opens up airflow. 

Now not one drop worth of leaks this weekend, and about 10 VM4 refills.


----------



## Yagya (4/4/16)

and if all else fails you can post it me.lol
i never had any leaking issues, filled the tank with juice holes open still no leaking.


----------



## Nightwalker (4/4/16)

Sorry so late. OK two things could cause leaking there. The wick ring isn't on or to little wicking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (4/4/16)

Or you got a dud griffin like me. My positive post fell off as the positive pin threading is stripped.

Damn griffin worked once and then that was it. 
I changed the orings before it leaked again and then i made the discovery.

Would piss out juice even when the juice control was off.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> awesome thanks man. I'm just wondering if it is not a cracked positive post or something that the juice is seeping through - but it seems like to much for it to be that. I think the tank is flooding, and all the juice is going through the airflow holes. Pretty annoying


Do you close juice flow while filling it up?... Because you NEED to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

kk i figured it out, was my wicking - I didn't use enough cotton / the cotton wasn't filling the juice holes properly. Thanks everyone for commenting


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

Christos said:


> Or you got a dud griffin like me. My positive post fell off as the positive pin threading is stripped.
> 
> Damn griffin worked once and then that was it.
> I changed the orings before it leaked again and then i made the discovery.
> ...


this is weird man, so was it leaking through the positive post?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> kk i figured it out, was my wicking - I didn't use enough cotton / the cotton wasn't filling the juice holes properly. Thanks everyone for commenting


So... How do you like it now all is sorted?...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

ShamZ said:


> Another reason could be that your build is too close to your airflow at the bottom of the rebuild deck. As the coils get saturated by the juice, it leaks into the airflow chamber. Imagine juice sticking to the bottom of your coils and dripping down into the holes.
> 
> I had this issue on mine last week, fixed it by moving my build slightly higher.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Instead of moving them up I just keep them CLOSE to the posts. Tastes better too.


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> So... How do you like it now all is sorted?...


i've had it for a while, to be honest - hence the reason i thought it couldn't be the wicking. But I haven't used it in a while though about 2 weeks and I wicked it the same way I wick my crius. But yes the wicking is different on the two.


----------



## Christos (5/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> this is weird man, so was it leaking through the positive post?


I have no idea. I would wick and fill with the juice control closed and it would leak without opening the juice control. 
I found this highly suspect so I changed all the o rings. 
Still leaked. 
I then filled again after rewicking with a lot of cotton and then same thing happened with the juice control fully closed. 
Third time I basically blocked the juice holes with cotton and refilled while never opening the juice flow control and it still leaked. 

It leaked the entire tank so it was not the middle connection. 

This is when I started investigating the deck and the positive post fell off. On further inspection the positive screw that holds the post was stripped of the thread and the post wood not screw on at all.

Like I said before I really enjoyed the brief time the griffin worked but the poor quality of such a pricey tank makes me wonder about the quality control in place at geek vape. 

I recall golden shavings in the tank when I bought it, sealed in plastic and all the stickers still in place and the tank was just full of machine oil on the internals. 

Absolutely appalling.


----------

